# What Composers Do You Most Often Listen To?



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just curious. It seems many people here (including myself) seem to have a handful of composers they most often enjoy listening to. I think I could probably name the most listened to composers of many posters here ie - samurai, stlukes, Art Rock, Webernite, Air, World Violist, Hilltroll72 etc etc. 

For me - though I very much enjoy many more composers than are on this list, I consistently seem to come back to the following handful the most:

1. Bach
2. Mozart
3. Beethoven
4. Bartok
5. Ravel
6. Mahler

How about you?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not quite sure about how the listening hours quite add up in the short-term, but if I were to think about my life-span, and which composers I always find myself coming back to, then it'd be as follows:

1. BRAHMS
2. Dvořák
3. Schubert
4. Mozart
5. Tchaikovsky
6. Grieg


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It's constantly changing. Right now, Medtner, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, and Scriabin. In the lat year, CPE Bach might be my most listened to composer.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

It changes constantly, but this week it's been something like:

1. Brahms
2. Mozart 
3. Schubert
4. Beethoven

I've only listened to one or two short Webern pieces this week!

*Edit*: Over the last year or so my most listened to composers are probably Bach, Brahms, Schumann and Mozart + the Second Viennese School composers.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

In no particular order:

Bach
Mozart 
Rachmaninov
Grieg 
Beethoven
Scriabin
Chopin
Corelli
Vivaldi
Haydn
Richard Strauss
so many more...gots to eat now


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess it comes as no surprise after all my posts at this juncture that my "go to" composers have been Beethoven, Rachmaninoff and Shostakovich. Lately, though, Sibelius and Prokofiev have been steadily gaining. In fact, I'm currently planning to purchase--via Amazon--boxed sets of the latter two's complete symphonies, maybe by the end of this month.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

A year ago my list would have looked something like:

Mozart
Brahms/Beethoven/Schubert
Bach
Dvorak

The past couple of months my list has changed completely:

Contemporary or Modern neo-Romantic composers (many)
Atonal composers (many)
Bartok/Hindemith/Stravinsky
Everyone else

This is clearly a phase (musical education). Once I have come up to speed on modern composers (who knows how long that will be), I suspect my list will look similar to my former list (but you never know).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hard to say for me, I guess currently I'm mainly "hovering" around the years/decades either side of 1600, 1800, 1900, 1950 & some more recent things as well...


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Avison
Geminiani
JS Bach
Gabrielli
Corelli
Handel
Boyce
Purcell
Teleman
Albinoni


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Great taste in baroque Hawk! Basically the best of the 'high baroque', an admirably complete list to my knowledge.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!! Any suggestions outside the "high baroque" but still in the baroque or earlier would be appreciated~


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Always changing, but lately Rachmaninoff, Scriabin and Satie.

Some days nothing but Bach. Used to be that way with Mahler. Not sure why they're so mutually exclusive from other music to me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I recommend W.F. Bach, a strange hybrid of high baroque, sturm and drang, and preclassical. On the other end, Buxtehude, Purcell, and also I just realized you are without Rameau, Couperin, or Luly. Also, Scarlatti.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Always changing, but lately Rachmaninoff, Scriabin and Satie.
> 
> Some days nothing but Bach. Used to be that way with Mahler. Not sure why they're so mutually exclusive from other music to me.


Maybe it's because they bring so much emotion and passion to the table, that after investing your energy, heart and intellect in listening to them you are too "emotionally spent" to have anything left over for any other composers, at least for that day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov, Prokofiev and Shostakovich. The ultimate Russian Triumvirate.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Like many here my list also changes...one of the reasons Bach, Beethoven and Mozart are at the top is simply because they are composers I love that wrote a LOT of works, so I am still kind of working my way into familiarity with the majority of their oeuvre. I suspect that once I've done this I'll start to branch out more into some other composers. Also some composers are very borderline for me, for example - Rachmaninov, Schubert and Rodrigo (and others) I listen to a LOT as well, just not quite as much over the last year or so as the handful I listed in my OP.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hawk said:


> Thanks!! Any suggestions outside the "high baroque" but still in the baroque or earlier would be appreciated~


Well, Purcell and Albinoni weren't 'high' baroque. Purcell was sort of a 'swing man' (basketball term), a Baroque composer who could and did 'do Renaissance'. Albinoni was Baroque only because the Italians started the thing; Geminiani made his name by converting Albinoni's music to the new style.

If your ear can adjust to music made by instruments from the chest of viols, the music of Marin Marais has been extensively recorded.

The lute is a multiple period instrument, with documented compositions (mostly not in standard music notation early on) from the Middle Ages, Renaissance and Baroque periods worth investigating. From Spain, there are recordings of music on the guitar and its predecessors.

Sorry if I am preaching to your choir; your request 'touched my heartstrings'.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Hilltroll~I don't mind being preached to as long as it is something I want to hear  I have a recording of the sound track from the movie Tous les matins du monde which I love! Prior to this I had not heard of viola da gamba~WOW what a beautiful instrument! I've enjoyed a few videos on youtube of Nima Ben David playing. also at the Boston Early Music Festival there were some beautiful examples of da gamba. Certainly will need to increase the recordings I have of this instrument. So you would reccomend anything by Sainte Colombe with Jordi Savall playing~???


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not a reliable critic of Savall, as instrumentalist or conductor; I think he is top-notch. Some of his recorded work with HesperionXX and XXI had too much of his wife's singing. She is a soprano, and not one of the few who don't hurt my decrepit ears. Savall made a solo recording of gamba music by Tobias Hume that I think is great stuff.

I suggest you don't limit your viol experience to the gamba though. Purcell composed a set for the 'chest' that has been recorded, and I enjoy it much.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

tdc said:


> Just curious. It seems many people here (including myself) seem to have a handful of composers they most often enjoy listening to. I think I could probably name the most listened to composers of many posters here ie - samurai, stlukes, Art Rock, Webernite, Air, World Violist, Hilltroll72 etc etc.
> 
> For me - though I very much enjoy many more composers than are on this list, I consistently seem to come back to the following handful the most:
> 
> ...


By answering this question, I don't want to be under the impression that this is all I ever listen to, but I do listen to a range of composers overall, especially from the Baroque and Classical, but of late, I have been listening a lot of later Romantic instrumental works and operas.

"Tier 1" composers are the usual personal favourites: Handel, Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven that strike me right into the soul (and of course, Black Sabbath with Xenakis ... ). Next "tier", the usual Romantics and other Baroque folks that strike me with a consistency that seldom disappoints, from Monterverdi to Vivaldi, from J. Christian Bach to Hummel, from Mendelssohn, Schubert, Schumann to Rachmanioff. Things just simply don't go wrong with these two "tiers".


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

hawk said:


> Avison
> Geminiani
> JS Bach
> Gabrielli
> ...


Great list there, member hawk! I love the music by these folks. Other Baroque folks you might like include: Scarlatti (father and son), Locatelli (his opus 3 is tunning), and some of the French folks - Rameau, François Couperin and Lully.


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

I generally listen to random selections from my library. However, when I do choose to listen to something specific, the top choices are (in no specific order save #1 ) probably:
Dvořák
Atterberg
Sibelius
Hanson
Bruch
Haydn
Schumann
Beethoven


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

One of the toughest projects I've done for the past month or so (and am still doing!) is to keep a log of exactly when I listen to. Each entry on my listening log represents an "instance" that I listen to a certain work, whether it is just a portion of a work or the entire 4-hour long opera itself. 

These are the results I came up with:

1. Johann Sebastian Bach - 18 listens
2. Robert Schumann - 16 listens
3. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - 14 listens
4. Richard Wagner - 10 listens
5. George Frederic Handel - 7 listens
6. Ludwig van Beethoven - 6 listens
7. Antonin Dvorak - 6 listens
8. Franz Schubert - 5 listens
9. Giuseppe Verdi - 5 listens
10. Sergei Prokofiev - 5 listens
(and a few other composers with 5 listens...)

It's a bit of a self-discovery process I would say. 

Not really too surprised to see Bach on top though, due to my compulsive need to hear either a part of the WTC or B-minor Mass sometime during the day. 

Schumann and Mozart are next. These have been firm favorites of mine. Most of my Schumann entries are of the op. 54 or other piano works and more than half of Mozart's entries are operas.

It's nice to see Wagner get #4 spot. None of his entries are full operas, some are very nearly (Die Walkure & Tristan, I almost got through to the end). But the point of this project is not to force myself to finish something, but rather to record what I listen to naturally.

Handel is #5! Strange that he's so high, as he's only a composer that I've got to know very recently. But I'm starting to think of him as very much a top 5 composer, so it's good that this is reflected here.

The biggest surprises are that Dvorak is so high (I've never ever considered him a "favorite" of any sort, but I guess this tells me, I actually like his music a ton!) and that Prokofiev is so low (a year ago he would've been top 3 material for sure, but that "phase" has worn off).


And just for good measure, Brahms is sitting pretty at two listens. :devil:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach, Mahler, Brahms, Schubert, Shostakovich would top my all-time playing list.

But I listen to a very wide range of composers, including less known ones.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm firmly into the predictable usual suspects.

Beethoven
Bach
Handel

Then comes hundreds of composers both well known and obscure that I listen to more or less equally.

I know. _(Yawn!)
_


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Using a technique similar to Air's, though along a little bit longer period of time, this is my personal list:

Bach 
Bellini 
Messiaen
Verdi 
Korngold
Britten 
Debussy 
Berg
Sciarrino 
Reich


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

These days, Bruckner and Sibelius, I think. I don't know if they're the "top two" for me (they might be, but not necessarily - at least they are firmly in the "top six" with Beethoven, Brahms, Wagner and Mahler). It seems that almost always when I'm alone, I put on a Bruckner symphony (any one of them, really - they're all solid gold). It's like having a conversation with the universe. And when I'm with my wife, I quite often choose Sibelius. His music is very contemplative as well, but it's... somewhat more of a shared experience? "Nature" is, after all, all that which surrounds us, that which we can experience together. With Sibelius, I'm "reaching out" to this other human being. With Bruckner, I'm "reaching out" to myself, I think.

But more than anything, these two composers don't require a certain mood from me. Well actually Sibelius does, but there's always some piece from him that I'm ready for. So, I'm always ready for any Bruckner, or some Sibelius.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Bach definately. Followed by Beethoven, Chopin and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It looks like I'm going to have to start paying more people to say Brahms before the reputation of our fine forum is dragged through the mud.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I couldn't say I listen to ANY composer 'most often'. With literally hundreds of fine composers from the last thousand years to listen to, I find myself darting around constantly. I couldn't even narrow-down a historical period.

The riches are just far too immense for me to listen to just a few composers regularly.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

tdc said:


> I think I could probably name the most listened to composers of many posters here ie - samurai, stlukes, Art Rock, Webernite, Air, World Violist, Hilltroll72 etc etc.


What about Tapkaara? His two favourites must be Mozart and Stockhausen.

I'm not one of those guys who listens to the same composer all the time. The only ones that comes close to getting regular listens are Terry Riley, and at a stretch Philip Glass. I prefer finding out about new composers and exploring them. I'm excited by novelty.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Since my weekly CD batch involves going through Nimbus' Haydn Symphonies one disc at a time, and Brilliant Classics' Complete Mozart Box and Complete Brahms Box in a similar way - my answer is pretty easy (and accurate). 

For composers not "in a box", there are no clear winners for listening purposes - it all depends who's up next in the other categories I use to pick the week's discs.

OCD - love it or hate it, it's here to stay.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably Mahler - I always try to listen to his symphonies and DLvdE in sequence about every other week. Bruckner's can't be far behind in that respect. Because I have quite a lot of their output then Shostakovich, Schubert and Beethoven are probably vying for the bronze.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This will sound like a cop-out, but the bulk of my listening is off my iPod, and my music is arranged alphabetically by composer.

I start from the A's, and work my way through all the way to the Z's, whic could take MONTHS.

So, you could say I'm an "equal opportunity listener".


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Argus said:


> ... I'm excited by novelty.


Here you go, son.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would guess that those who show up on my CD player most frequently are probably quite obvious... but most of them have such a huge oeuvre:

1.Bach
2.Mozart
3.Beethoven
4.Handel
5.Wagner
6.Schubert
7.Richard Strauss
8.Mahler
9.Puccini
10.Debussy

Of course, in all reality, I probably listen to other composers at least as much if not more than I listen to all of these composers combined. Right now in my stack of "yet to be listened to" discs I have Ernst Krenek, Brahms, Wagner, Britten, Chopin, Handel, Handel, Dutilleux, Handel, Handel, Handel, (Recently was filling out the voids in my Handel collection:lol, Langaard, medieval folk songs, Handel, Toivo Tulev, Puccini, Bliss, Richard Strauss, Shostakovitch, Shostakovitch, Wagner, Shostakovitch, Vaughan Williams, Barber, Copland, Bernstein, Rorem, a recital of baroque arias, Purcell, Vivaldi, Debussy, Schoenberg, Handel, Haydn, Wagner, Wagner, a box set of medieval music, Haydn, Richard Strauss, Martinu, Weber, Verdi, Massenet, Puccini, Bizet, Bellini, Mozart, Mozart, Handel, Gluck, Haydn, Richard Strauss, Goldschmidt, and Britten... and this grouping has far fewer examples of Modern and Contemporary music waiting in the wings than I usually have at any given time.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Argus said:


> What about Tapkaara? His two favourites must be Mozart and Stockhausen.
> 
> I'm not one of those guys who listens to the same composer all the time. The only ones that comes close to getting regular listens are Terry Riley, and at a stretch Philip Glass. I prefer finding out about new composers and exploring them. I'm excited by novelty.


We are on the same page. I always need a challenge. I have trouble going back when there is so much going on in the last 50 years. The only one I go back to is Bach.. Mahler I spent a lot of time with 10 years ago. Not so much today. I am happy being in a contemporary bag. I experimented a lot with CRI, VMM, New World even ECM....I spend many hours with the likes of Carter, Ligeti, Shostakovich, Schnittke, Gubaidulina, Ustvolskaya, Dutilleux, Saariaho, Bartok, Gerhard, Coates, Lindberg, Birtwistle, Boulez, Varese, Webern, Norgard to mention a few... then there is jazz........


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

People are so creative. How many more diffrent ways to ask "what are your favourite composers?" will you find in the future? We are currently at "what composers do you most often listen to", then it will be "what composers your speakers know the best?", "what composers your neightbours hate the most?" and so on.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven
Schumann
Chopin
Schubert
Tchaikowsky
Elgar
Wagner

I love Bach but there are very few interpretations of his works that I can stand.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Aramis said:


> People are so creative. How many more diffrent ways to ask "what are your favourite composers?" will you find in the future? We are currently at "what composers do you most often listen to", then it will be "what composers your speakers know the best?", "what composers your neightbours hate the most?" and so on.


Well for one, I've never posted any other threads like this, for two if we took away your posts where you criticize other people, you'd be left with not too much (except for a few hilarious posts I admit.) Thirdly you dodged the question, fourthly - lighten up, and finally this is clearly just payback because I slammed one of your sucky compositions.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

tdc said:


> and finally this is clearly just payback because I slammed one of your sucky compositions.


Yes, it's especially clear to me - now, when I'm wondering "when did this man write anything about one of my pieces?".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> [...]
> I love Bach but there are very few interpretations of his works that I can stand.


 I can't help reading that as: "I love Bach but I can't stand to listen to his music."

As Jim Carey says: "Well all right then."


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I can't help reading that as: "I love Bach but I can't stand to listen to his music."
> 
> As Jim Carey says: "Well all right then."


That was not at all what I meant; I merely meant that I don't like the Romantic style interpretation used by most pianists. I think that it should be played in the Baroque style of the Harpsichord.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

My most listened classical composer is probably Stravinsky. After that I think it might be Webern.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> That was not at all what I meant; I merely meant that I don't like the Romantic style interpretation used by most pianists. I think that it should be played in the Baroque style of the Harpsichord.


OK, we are talking about Bach's non-organ keyboard music. I'm sure you know that there are many recordings of some of that music played on harpsichord; but I don't know how much of it is played in the Baroque style. Somewhere I have a recording of the WTC Book One, arranged in the circle of 5ths and played on the 'driest' sounding harpsichord I have ever heard, with no emphasis (emphasi?) anywhere, by a Russian whose name (big surprise this) I don't remember. If that's the Baroque style, it'll never make the Hit Parade. I very much prefer Arthur Loesser's piano recording, with voices variously 'pointed out' in ways impossible on a harpsichord.

But that's neither here nor there. More power to you, sir.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Aramis said:


> People are so creative. How many more diffrent ways to ask "what are your favourite composers?" will you find in the future? We are currently at "what composers do you most often listen to", then it will be "what composers your speakers know the best?", "what composers your neightbours hate the most?" and so on.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do I detect sarcasm?? If you met a person and that person told you he or she loved contemporary classical music, your next question would probably be Who are some of your favorite composers? This is a way to know your fellow posters... to find out who you have something in common with. It makes for good conversation or postings....What exactly is your objection to creative people?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Currently...

1 - Beethoven
2 - Brahms
3 - Krzysztof Penderecki
4 - György Ligeti
5 - Berlioz


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Mahler
Mozart
Chopin

With some Schubert, Schoenberg, Bach, or Haydn thrown in occasionally.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

These days...
Most regularly: Brahms, Schubert, Haydn
Occasionally: Schumann, Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Mahler, Mozart, Rachmaninoff, Verdi


----------



## Daniellll (Feb 21, 2010)

Beethoven
Brahms
Chopin
Schubert
Scriabin
Bach
Schumann
Prokofiev
Tchaikowsky
Mahler
Mozart
Liszt
Mendelssohn


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

lately for classical only Bach!!!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Last few months -

Beethoven
Brahms
Sibelius
Schumann
Strauss, Richard


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Aramis said:


> People are so creative. How many more diffrent ways to ask "what are your favourite composers?" will you find in the future? We are currently at "what composers do you most often listen to", then it will be "what composers your speakers know the best?", "what composers your neightbours hate the most?" and so on.


Haha, this may be true, but I don't really think "What are you favorite composers?" is necessarily synonymous with "What composers do you most often listen to?". It's a bit of a straw man in my opinion to classify these two questions as if they were the same thing.

I, for one, like Bruckner and Mahler a good deal, but tend to keep them only for extremely special occasions because after listening to one of their symphonies I usually find myself too emotionally drained and unable to listen to much else. But these rare listens are really an experience, and at these times, these composers can even stand out as "favorites". But Bruckner, for example, has only 1 listen (complete symphony, mind you) so far this month.

In contrast, Dvorak is not even one of my top 20 favorite composers, and somehow... I'm not even sure how to be honest... he was able to land at #7 on my most listened to list.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Air said:


> Haha, this may be true, but I don't really think "What are you favorite composers?" is synonymous with "What composers do you most often listen to?". It's a bit of a straw man in my opinion to classify them together.
> 
> I, for one, like Bruckner and Mahler a good deal, but tend to keep them only for extremely special occasions because after listening to one of their symphonies I usually find myself too emotionally drained and unable to listen to much else. But these rare listens are really an experience, and at these times, these composers can even stand out as "favorites". But Bruckner, for example, has only 1 listen (complete symphony, mind you) so far this month.
> 
> In contrast, Dvorak is not even one of my top 20 favorite composers, and somehow... I'm not even sure how to be honest... he was able to land at #7 on my most listened to list.


Exactly. I thought it'd be an interesting way to gain some insight into the actual listening habits of TC members. As you know this can be distinctly different than people listing off who they think are the 'greatest' or 'favorites'. (Neither of the latter topics have I ever started a thread about either though) I figured there might be less self-consciousness in the answers and potentially more honesty. ... so in short, yes Aramis complaint was a total strawman.

edit - edited out the unnecessary rant section of the post.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Yes, it's especially clear to me - now, when I'm wondering "when did this man write anything about one of my pieces?".


Oh it probably wasn't that bad. I haven't listened to much of your music. Sorry to call one of your compositions, I really haven't listened to 'sucky'. It may actually be pretty good, and I don't want to shatter your confidence or anything...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

tdc said:


> Exactly. I thought it'd be an interesting way to gain some insight into the actual listening habits of TC members. As you know this can be distinctly different than people listing off who they think are the 'greatest' or 'favorites'. (Neither of the latter topics have I ever started a thread about either though) I figured there might be less self-consciousness in the answers and potentially more honesty. ... so in short, yes Aramis complaint was a total strawman.
> 
> edit - edited out the unnecessary rant section of the post.





> Oh it probably wasn't that bad. I haven't listened to much of your music. Sorry to call one of your compositions, I really haven't listened to 'sucky'. It may actually be pretty good, and I don't want to shatter your confidence or anything...


sssssssssssssssss
ok


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I just rang for the fire fighter to put out the flames....


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

> What Composers Do You Most Often Listen To ?


All opera composers !


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Il_Penseroso said:


> All opera composers !


So, when did you listen to Näcip Cihanov recently? Yesterday?


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Currently: Grieg and Rachmaninov.
It's very dinamic.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Aramis said:


> So, when did you listen to Näcip Cihanov recently? Yesterday?


I'm now on Tchaikovsky's Charodéyka ... I don't know all Zhiganov's operas (as well as all his orchestral music) but My father has a private archive of LPs , many labeled Mezhdunarodnaya Kniga, soviet productions. So, there's a chance for me to know many works by the local composers like Hajibeyev, Amirov, and ... yes dear sir, Cihanov or Zhiganov !


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Air said:


> I, for one, like Bruckner and Mahler a good deal, but tend to keep them only for extremely special occasions because after listening to one of their symphonies I usually find myself too emotionally drained and unable to listen to much else. But these rare listens are really an experience, and at these times, these composers can even stand out as "favorites"...


I'm the same with one of my "favourite" composers, Varese. I love his stuff, but it's so intense that I rarely listen to it, esp. his longer works. I listen more to things like Carter, because he has the same interesting sounds, but tends not to be so "full on" & "dark" emotionally - well, for me, anyway...


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm. This has made me realise that recently I've been neglecting everyone except Mahler!! 

Mahler aside:
Sibelius
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Stravinsky
Penderecki
Górecki
Ligeti
Crumb.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

FrankieP said:


> Hmm. This has made me realise that recently I've been neglecting everyone except Mahler!!
> 
> Mahler aside:
> Sibelius
> ...


Frankie, I can tell we are going to get along quite well on this forum.


----------

